# Solved: Major problem reinstalling Roxio Easy Media Creator 7



## wgreene (Jul 20, 2001)

I recently reinstalled Roxio Easy Media Creator 7 for the third time. The first two times were after I had done a complete reformat/reinstall of Windows XP Professional. The first two times I had no problems using EMC 7 after installation. This time, however, things are quite different. I will be describing this problem from memory, so my account may not be completely accurate, but I'll do the best I can:

Whenever I click on the EMC icon to open the program I get the following message:

*Please wait while Windows configures Roxio Easy Media Creator 7*

*Gathering required information:*

If I let this process run its course, it repeats itself over and over for at least five minutes each time. This has never happened before. In fact, any time I click on any icon or link within EMC, I get this same "...wait while Windows configures...." message -- again and again and again. I can either sit there and watch it eventually play itself out, or I can cancel, which is what I've done more than once.

Also, I notice that any time I boot up now, I get the following message:

*Windows Installer preparing to install.*

Both of these processes seem to take at least five minutes to complete. When they have finally finished I find that I am then able to use whichever EMC function I have chosen. Still, something is obviously radically wrong. I finally just gave up and uninstalled the program, and the problem disappeared as I figured it should. I attempted another reinstallation but had the same problem all over again. Once again I uninstalled the program so I'm now back to normal.

One thing I noticed during reinstallation is that Spy Sweeper opened a message asking if I wanted to keep or to deny something called *winsidebysidesetupcleanup*. I had no idea what this was, so I denied it. Is it possible that I wouldn't have had a problem if I had chosen instead to keep *winsidebysidesetupcleanup*? Or is this totally irrelevant to the problem I'm experiencing?

I would greatly appreciate hearing from someone who might be able to help. Thank you.


----------



## bkdc (Apr 23, 2003)

Sounds almost like a problem that I recently had & *MOPER* answered for me.

"There's a known problem with the Windows Installer. 
Get the Windows Installer CleanUp Utility. The download link is somewhere halfway this page: 
http://support.microsoft.com/defaul...kb;en-us;290301
Install and run it, and look for an entry similar to "WordPerfect". Delete the entry and all should be fine. 
[*] Dear reader, please replace "WordPerfect" with the name you got from the Windows Installer"


----------



## wgreene (Jul 20, 2001)

Thank you for your reply.

I clicked on the link you provided and got the following response:
_
The system cannot find the file specified._


----------



## bkdc (Apr 23, 2003)

SORRY..  Here it is again, I think it got screwed up with my copy & past. 
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;290301

I just tried it & it worked.


----------



## wgreene (Jul 20, 2001)

bkdc said:


> SORRY..  Here it is again, I think it got screwed up with my copy & past.
> http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;290301
> 
> I just tried it & it worked.


Thanks again. I'll read through the article and see what I can do.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You might also try going into Safe Mode, uninstalling Roxio, running Roxizap to remove all remnants of the program and drivers, and reinstalling.

If it will install in Safe Mode, that might work better.


----------



## wgreene (Jul 20, 2001)

Thank you very much for your suggestions.

Well, I finally solved my problem with Roxio EMC 7, and it turned out to be easier than I had expected. First, I set a System Restore point, just in case things didn't work out well. Next, I did a File Search for "Roxio" and deleted the nine files/folders which were returned. I figured there was a good chance that deleting them first might help to straighten things out. (Earlier I tried the Safe Mode route and then ran Roxizap, but without success. Roxizap asked if I wanted to zap Version 4 or 5, but I have Version 7, so I figured it might not work. I'm still confused by that.)

I proceeded to re-download and re-install my previously online-purchased copy of EMC. This process was interrupted twice by SpySweeper which asked if (a) I wanted to open *Drag-to-Disc* at Start Up; and (b) if I wanted to keep or deny *winsidebysidesetupcleanup*, whatever in the world _that_ is. This time I checked "Yes" for both. Previoulsy I believe I checked "No" for both, so now I'm wondering if doing so may have caused the problems I was having.

The re-installation process finished and I'm glad to report that I was finally able to open and run the program properly. This time, thankfully, there were no intrusive messages like before.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Thanks for letting us know. Yes, I'm sure that the "No" answers from before prevented the setup from completing properly. Sometimes our systems try a bit too hard to protect us from ourselves. If you have too much protection installed or enabled, it becomes very hard to accomplish many things you want to do.


----------



## wgreene (Jul 20, 2001)

Elvandil said:


> Thanks for letting us know. Yes, I'm sure that the "No" answers from before prevented the setup from completing properly. Sometimes our systems try a bit too hard to protect us from ourselves. If you have too much protection installed or enabled, it becomes very hard to accomplish many things you want to do.


Thank you.

I'm beginning to understand quite well what you mean. I've found that some of these protection programs are over-protective, often asking me if I want to keep this or disallow that, and almost invariably I don't have a clue as to how I should respond. For example, I still don't know what "winsidebysidesetupcleanup" is. It's apparently okay, but I didn't like the sound of it. I'm afraid to simply click OKAY to everything I'm asked about lest I end up allowing some malicious program to enter my system.

I uninstalled Spybot because of its too-frequent interruptions. Perhaps changing a few settings would have helped. I use Trend Micro PC-cillin Security Suite for my AV and firewall. Also, in addition to Spy Sweeper, I often run Ad-Aware, Microsoft Anti-Sypware, Spyware Blaster, CCleaner, and Stinger. I figure that should be adequate. Of course, I'm always open to suggestions from others regarding online safety.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

"winsidebysidesetupcleanup" is a possible trojan. You may want to post an HijackThis log for examination.


----------



## wgreene (Jul 20, 2001)

Okay. Here's my log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 8:31:28 PM, on 9/18/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\BCMSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SM1BG.EXE
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy Media Creator 7\Drag to Disc\DrgToDsc.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Copernic Desktop Search\CopernicDesktopSearch.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopIndex.exe
C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org1.1.4\program\soffice.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopDisplay.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopCrawl.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 3.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LxrJD31s.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 3.0\PhotoshopElementsDeviceConnect.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdfmgr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopOE.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Encarta\Encarta Reference Library DVD 2004\EDICT.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\RealOneMessageCenter.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Bill Greene\My Documents\Unzipped\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = "C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe"
O2 - BHO: UberButton Class - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {D714A94F-123A-45CC-8F03-040BCAF82AD6} - C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\SbCIe02a.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Copernic Desktop Search - {C5F7A735-70F1-477F-8C36-6FF3C736017B} - C:\Program Files\Copernic Desktop Search\CopernicDesktopSearchIntegration740.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCMSMMSG] BCMSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SM1BG] C:\WINDOWS\SM1BG.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxioDragToDisc] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy Media Creator 7\Drag to Disc\DrgToDsc.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Copernic Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Copernic Desktop Search\CopernicDesktopSearch.exe" /tray
O4 - Startup: OpenOffice.org 1.1.4.lnk = C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org1.1.4\program\quickstart.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra button: SideStep - {3E230861-5C87-11D3-A1C6-00105A1B41B8} - C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\SbCIe02a.dll
O9 - Extra button: Advanced Searchbar - {57F02779-3D88-4958-8AD3-83C12D86ADC7} - C:\PROGRA~1\ADVANC~1\advancedsearchbar.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Advanced Searchbar - {57F02779-3D88-4958-8AD3-83C12D86ADC7} - C:\PROGRA~1\ADVANC~1\advancedsearchbar.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Researcher - {9455301C-CF6B-11D3-A266-00C04F689C50} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Encarta Researcher\EROPROJ.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe Active File Monitor (AdobeActiveFileMonitor) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 3.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Lexar JD31 (LxrJD31s) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\LxrJD31s.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Photoshop Elements Device Connect (PhotoshopElementsDeviceConnect) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 3.0\PhotoshopElementsDeviceConnect.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (svcWRSSSDK) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe


----------

